# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  skaleczenie moszny

## wladek1993

Witam,
wczoraj podczas golenia okolic intymnych skaleczyłem się w mosznę.(używałem maszynki elektrycznej). Krwawienie ustała po 7-10 min., a ranę przemyłem wodą utlenioną i zabezpieczyłem plastrem z odrobinką maści ichtiolowej. Czy powienienem w tej kwestii udać się do lekarza pierwszego kontaktu lub urologa. Czy mogło dojść do infekcji? jeśli tak to czym by się ona objawiała? dodam, że nic mnie nie boli i nie spuchło. Proszę o pomoc.

----------


## summersblood777

Jeżeli nie spuchło a rana nie podchodzi ropa to chyba nie ma obaw sam kilka razy się skaleczyłem w mosznę , dobrze zrobiłes odkarzając, mysle że obaw nie ma ale obserwuj :Wink:  pozdrawiam

----------

